
Here's How NASA thinks society will collapse - 8sigma
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/03/heres-how-nasa-thinks-society-will-collapse/441375/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
MrLeftHand
Sounds fantastic.

So, who will try to convince the wealthy to give up their status and
distribute their wealth to the poor?

And who will tell the poor who suddenly has a lot of wealth, that this doesn't
mean you can have anything you want now?

I have the feeling we wont learn until something really big and stupid
happens, killing millions by the minute.

Even after that a few generations pass and everything will be the same as it
always was and will be.

